# SuperBowl Predictions



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Still a litte early obviously, but is anyone not figuring NE has it?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

*GO PACKERS!*


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The parties should be fun for those who attend them.

I'm hoping my Michigan man, Tom Brady, wins, but the Belicheck gets suspended the day before so he can't coach. (Can any true AAAC member condone the hoodie??)


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> *GO PACKERS!*


Why doesn't this surprise me?

I am hoping for a Pats/Packers Super Bowl. I am torn on this one...as much as I would like to see history made in a truly perfect season from the Pats, the fact that I'm a Jets fan and have a soft spot for the NFC North, I'm going to pull for the Packers.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> The parties should be fun for those who attend them.
> 
> I'm hoping my Michigan man, Tom Brady, wins, but the Belicheck gets suspended the day before so he can't coach. (Can any true AAAC member condone the hoodie??)


I'd love to see the Packers beat the Giants and then the Pats, but I also wouldn't mind a Chargers upset of the Patriots.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Why doesn't this surprise me?
> 
> I am hoping for a Pats/Packers Super Bowl. I am torn on this one...as much as I would like to see history made in a truly perfect season from the Pats, the fact that I'm a Jets fan and have a soft spot for the NFC North, I'm going to pull for the Packers.


I refuse to make a prediction on the Super Bowl at this time, so I just said GO PACK! I'm not gonna be the one to jinx it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

_Go GIANTS!

_


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I'll take the Dolphins + 17









... 17 games.


----------



## Paratus (Dec 2, 2007)

Prepstyle said:


> _Go GIANTS!_


+1. The Giants are going to roll to a Super Bowl victory. (I say this every year starting in week 1 of the season. I'm just not used to saying it in the third week of the playoffs.)


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> ...but the Belicheck gets suspended the day before so he can't coach. (Can any true AAAC member condone the hoodie??)


I read that this is, in typical Belicheck fashion, one of his little rebellions against the NFL. Seems that when the NFL signed their cross-marketing deal with Reebok and the order came down from the league office that all coaches and players had to wear Reebok apparel on the sidelines, Belicheck went through the rack of clothing provided and picked the dead ugliest items he could find.

On the other hand when Jack Del Rio said that he wanted to wear suits on the sideline, he was permitted, but he had to wear suits that were specially made by Reebok.

I may have some of my facts wrong on this, but I seem to recall reading this recently (very non-specific reference, but hey it's on the internet now so it must be true).


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> *GO PACKERS!*


+4...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

*Special K*

There is now no doubt that Newcastle United will win the Superbowl, at the very least amongst Geordies! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> *GO PACKERS!*


-1 :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

If the Pat's don't make it, then I will root for the Packers.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

*Go PATRIOTS!!!

*I don't have a soft spot for Mr. Favre. He already has a ring at the expense of my favorite team and I don't want it to happen again. As for the argument that Belichick is the worst dressed coach in the league, I think it balances out with Bob Kraft and his omnipresent contrast collared shirts with his Superbowl Ring cufflinks.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Northeastern said:


> *Go PATRIOTS!!!*
> 
> I don't have a soft spot for Mr. Favre. He already has a ring at the expense of my favorite team and I don't want it to happen again. As for the argument that Belichick is the worst dressed coach in the league, I think it balances out with Bob Kraft and his omnipresent contrast collared shirts with his Superbowl Ring cufflinks.


And Mr. Kraft is usually sporting a matching tie and pocket square too. And I really could care less if Belichick is the worst dressed coach in the league, he is the best coach in the NFL and that is all that matters.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> And Mr. Kraft is usually sporting a matching tie and pocket square too.


Proof that money doesn't buy taste. However, IMO, Kraft is one of the best owners in the NFL...loves the sport, sees his team as more than another investment and (obviously) lets his coach do his job.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Of course I am pulling for the Pack, but I'm not going to make any predictions until after the games tomorrow 

I am an hour south of GB and this morning when I woke up it was -15, not including the wind chill. It's going to be a brutal game tomorrow and I can't imagine that there are going to be many (if any) long bombs thrown or caught. Hopefully Brett can turn down the speed of some of his throws.

Brian


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I think Green Bay will win. They are very tough to beat at home under these weather conditions. 

I also think NE will be very hard to beat at home in the cold weather.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Pats 35 Giants 17

But what do I know?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I am not a football fan but as a Wisconsinite I'd proudly say..............

*Go Packers!*


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I predict it will be the Patriots vs......, we'll know in 3 hours or so.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Well...the Giants win...isn't that just dandy! Makes me dislike the Manning family more than I already do.

Go Pats!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Absolutely pitiful.

Brian


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

SpookyTurtle said:


> And Mr. Kraft is usually sporting a matching tie and pocket square too. And I really could care less if Belichick is the worst dressed coach in the league, he is the best coach in the NFL and that is all that matters.


I do have to aggree there...let's ask coach Nolan how well that suit is working out for him???seriously, why people think a FOOTBALL coach needs to dress up is beyond me...

...but back to the subject at hand...as much as it pains me to say it...the only way the G-Men are winning this thing is if the entire Pats starting roster is struck by lightning...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

New England opened at -13.5, already down to -12.5 on one book.

When handicapping this one don't forget the regular season finale between these two clubs. New York was in it right up to the end.

If you're looking to make a few bucks on the Pats you might consider the money line rather than the spread. Propositions might be worth a look too - how many TD catches for Randy Moss, etc.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

OMG!!! How could I forget...

Forget about my previous post...I'll let Mr. Lang handle making my prediction for me...






...as in...it's gonna be painful to watch that bloated, red faced, turkey necked, jagoff Robert Kraft hoist another Lombardi trophy over his fat, bushy eye-browed head after all the dust settles in Arizona...


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> If you're looking to make a few bucks on the Pats you might consider the money line rather than the spread. Propositions might be worth a look too - how many TD catches for Randy Moss, etc.


I just bet $10k on "tails". Root for me!


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Less than a week to go, what are we thinking now? Enough of the political threads!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Less than a week to go, what are we thinking now? Enough of the political threads!


I think the Pats will win, but I'm sticking with the NFC and rooting for the Giants. Hopefully it will be a good game. I hate lopsided Super Bowls. I'm really looking forward to the hot wings and beer though. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I will cheer for the Pats, but I bet on the Giants (I think the Pats are going to have a hard time covering a 12-point spread). I agree with Lax...I hate lopsided Super Bowls and hope this one has the makings of actually being a good football game.

Bring on the chili and nachos!!!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> I think the Pats will win, but I'm sticking with the NFC and rooting for the Giants. Hopefully it will be a good game. I hate lopsided Super Bowls. I'm really looking forward to the hot wings and beer though. :icon_smile_big:


word...

Here's hoping that the G-Men can at least keep it interesting...

and yes, I'm hella looking forawrd to the beer and chicken...


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Obama.

<Wait. Am I in the right thread...?>


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Going out on a limb... Giants for me.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

I predict that Dr House will, as usual, solve the case. 

Oh, and that NE will win (which reminds me, I really should get to watching the game)


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

I predict the NY Giants will win 17-14 on a touchdown throw by Eli Manning in the last 2 minutes.

:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

whomewhat said:


> I predict the NY Giants will win 17-14 on a touchdown throw by Eli Manning in the last 2 minutes.
> 
> :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


That was awesome!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Great scramble by Manning to avoid being sacked and an unbelievable catch by Tyree. Belichick looked like a jerk walking off the field without his team before the game had ended. Congrats to the Giants!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Belichick looked like a jerk walking off the field without his team before the game had ended.


Agreed, what a sore loser. Gotta say it was a pretty boring game (for me anyway) until halfway thru the 4th quarter.

Brian


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Agreed, what a sore loser. Gotta say it was a pretty boring game (for me anyway) until halfway thru the 4th quarter.
> 
> Brian


Oh, I dunno. I enjoyed watching Tuck and Strahan pressure Brady. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Oh, I dunno. I enjoyed watching Tuck and Strahan pressure Brady. :icon_smile_big:


OK, that was interesting 

Brian


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

ksinc said:


> That was awesome!


If you were a NY fan. It sucked from my viewpoint.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok, I'll give him that. Still, the coaches know you have to play the FULL game...whether it is 1 second or not.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Belichick looked like a jerk walking off the field without his team before the game had ended. Congrats to the Giants!


He knew he lost and he met Coughlin at midfield and gave him a hug and a handshake. There was one second remaining and the field was flooded with people. The league rules required that the last play had to be run. He acknowledged the vicor, what was so bad about that?


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Ok, I'll give him that. Still, the coaches know you have to play the FULL game...whether it is 1 second or not.


Sorry, I deleted that post as I quoted and replied to the wrong poster.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> He knew he lost and he met Coughlin at midfield and gave him a hug and a handshake. There was one second remaining and the field was flooded with people. The league rules required that the last play had to be run. He acknowledged the vicor, what was so bad about that?


Well, from the view I saw on TV it looked like his sideline was the ones leading the charge to the field. Maybe it was just the way the camera showed it, but to me it looked like he was just trying to congratulate Coughlin quickly and be off the field before he was asked any questions.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

And as a true football fan, I must give credit where it is due. The Giants absolutely deserved to win this game. They put pressure on Brady all night long and shut down the Pat's offense. In fact, I think they Patriots could have been slaughtered tonight if the Giants offense was more efficient. Congrats to all Giants fans for a well deserved victory.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Well, from the view I saw on TV it looked like his sideline was the ones leading the charge to the field. Maybe it was just the way the camera showed it, but to me it looked like he was just trying to congratulate Coughlin quickly and be off the field before he was asked any questions.


He may indeed have been trying to get off the field without answering any questions. And he may have even thought that time had expired on the last play as there were only a few seconds left on the clock before the 4th down play. He and Coughlin go back a long way and he holds him in high regard. NE was beaten by a better team, no ifs ands or buts about it, and that is coming from a long time Patriots fan.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> He may indeed have been trying to get off the field without answering any questions. And he may have even thought that time had expired on the last play as there were only a few seconds left on the clock before the 4th down play. He and Coughlin go back a long way and he holds him in high regard. NE was beaten by a better team, no ifs ands or buts about it, and that is coming from a long time Patriots fan.


Yep, my team was beaten by them also. I know it doesn't mean anything to you right now, but the Pat's _did _have a great season. This game just proved the saying is right...any given Sunday.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> This game just proved the saying is right...any given Sunday.


So true, I just wish it was a Sunday earlier in the season, not today:icon_smile_big:


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

Given one phrase to describe this game I would choose: The Giant's punched the Pats in the mouth.

As a Vikings fan this was a weird game to watch. Mid-season the Vikings *hammered* the Giant's. Remarkably, that game turned out to be a watershed event for Eli and crew.

Congrats to NY fans and sorrows to Pats fans. I can imagine how bad this sux. Its easy to compare the '07 Pats and the 98' Vikings. That season the Vikings were destined and lost the NFC champ game in similar fashion. Fortunatly for Boston sports fans there has been a plethora of championships lately.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Great scramble by Manning to avoid being sacked and an unbelievable catch by Tyree. Belichick looked like a jerk walking off the field without his team before the game had ended. Congrats to the Giants!


Ughhhhhhh! Except for the fourth quarter, that was one ugly game. Oh well, at least I knew in my gut that the Pats couldn't cover a 12-point spread. It's good to make a little $$$, even if it was off a team I really dislike. Brady looked awful and where was the vaunted Pats O-line? Tip-o-the-hat to the Giants defense, though.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*My prediction for Super Bowl 42*

NY Giants win by 4+:aportnoy:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I thought that was one of the best superbowls ever...a tight game for the first 3 quarters and then a free for all in the last, with the pats losing...and the cherry on top was seeing Brady get sacked 3 times...

And yes bellicheat is the king of all poor sports...oh well...the sweetest part is that the Miami Dolphins are still the only perfect team in the history of the NFL!!! Maybe now they'll quit comparing Brady to Montana, and shut up with all this "greatest team ever" crap...


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I thought that was one of the best superbowls ever...a tight game for the first 3 quarters and then a free for all in the last, with the pats losing...and the cherry on top was seeing Brady get sacked 3 times...
> 
> And yes bellicheat is the king of all poor sports...oh well...the sweetest part is that the Miami Dolphins are still the only perfect team in the history of the NFL!!! Maybe now they'll quit comparing Brady to Montana, and shut up with all this "greatest team ever" crap...


Does this really affect you this much? Your life will be better now? I really feel for you. They play in my back yard, and while I am disappointed, it really has no effect on my life. I was alive and saw the 1972 Dolphins, did you? And you rag on people who jumped on the Patriots band wagon because they are not true fans? Yet you are a true Dolphins fan and brag about a team that played before you were born?

I thought you were a true football fan, this post proves otherwise. I love to talk football with those who back up their arguments, you don't. You hate the Patriots, and that's fine. Most of the country does, because they have been so good for the past 7 seasons. This type of argument reminds me of high school stuff. I love the cheating logic too, they won 18 straight games scrutinized under a microscope by the NFL and media. And yet people like you keep coming back to this stupid argument. True fans give credit where credit is due and respect and enjoy talent, even if it is not on their favorite team.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

You can call it whatever you want...I give the pats all the credit in the world for doing what they did in the regular season...


I find it funny that you call me a bandwaggon fan after I just suffered through a 1-15 season...but whatever...the Phins are still the only team to have a perfect season...and no I wasn't alive to see it...didn't realize that was a prerequisite to be a football fan...but whatever...now I'll admit that I am happy to see the pats lose...but i'm a helluva lot happier to see the Dolphins legacy remain intact...say what you want...but at least the ONLY perfect season is safe for another year...

Didn't hear you jawboning when the pats and all their fans were less than gracious about all their wins...

Oh well...even though I'm aparently not a real football fan, I gotta say I was juiced as hell after seeing the Giants do the damn thing tonight!!!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> You can call it whatever you want...I give the pats all the credit in the world for doing what they did in the regular season...
> 
> I find it funny that you call me a bandwaggon fan after I just suffered through a 1-15 season...but whatever...the Phins are still the only team to have a perfect season...and no I wasn't alive to see it...didn't realize that was a prerequisite to be a football fan...but whatever...now I'll admit that I am happy to see the pats lose...but i'm a helluva lot happier to see the Dolphins legacy remain intact...say what you want...but at least the ONLY perfect season is safe for another year...
> 
> ...


Don't worry Gabba it's never too late to see the '72 & '73 Dolphins.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I actually have that DVD set...but aparently if you weren't actually alive at the time it doesn't count...lol...


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

fenway said:


> Pats 35 Giants 17
> 
> But what do I know?





fenway said:


> I just bet $10k on "tails". Root for me!


Hey, at least I got one right. . . .


----------

